# حصريا قارىء الكتب الالكترونية فى اخر اصداراته Adobe Reader 10.0



## engmmt (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 
*اقدم لكم اليوم البرنامج الرائع Adobe Reader 10.0*​ 
*يعتبر هذا البرنامج افضل البرامج فى قراءة الكتب الالكترونية , هو البرنامج الوحيد القادر *
*على فتح الملفات الالكتونية بصيغة pdf .*
*زيستخدم هذا البرنامج لاستعراض والبحث والطباعة من الكتب الالكترونية.*​ 
*




*
*



*
*



*​ 
*للتحميل اضغط *​ 
*هناااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## safe4k (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engmmt (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## engmmt (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكوررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## وريث القيسين (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدا جدا جدا

يعطيك ألف عافيه ياغالي


----------



## engmmt (6 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engmmt (8 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم يا شباب*​


----------



## engmmt (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب


----------



## engmmt (11 يناير 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافيه ولا يحرمك الأجر..،،*​


----------



## شهبندر (12 يناير 2011)

engmmt قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
> *اقدم لكم اليوم البرنامج الرائع adobe reader 10.0*​
> *يعتبر هذا البرنامج افضل البرامج فى قراءة الكتب الالكترونية , هو البرنامج الوحيد القادر *
> *على فتح الملفات الالكتونية بصيغة pdf .*
> [



 :70: ليس البرنامج الوحيد القادر على فتح pdf


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (13 يناير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## شهبندر (13 يناير 2011)

والله حيرتني...
هذا الموضوع وضعته في كل ملتقيات المنتدى.. وأغلب الاجابات عن مواضيعك انت اللي كاتبها (قاعد تشكر بروحك)..


----------



## engmmt (14 يناير 2011)

لا تنسوا دائما ذكر الله تعالى


----------

